# Problem mit Fenstermodus bei DiRT Rally



## dreamdomain (18. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ein Problem. DiRT Rally geht mindestens einmal am Tag einfach so in den Fenstermodus. Außerdem hatte ich schon einmal nen Freeze, aber nur DiRT Rally. Windows usw. lief noch. Die FPS waren bei 17 zum Zeitpunkt des Freeze und die Kamera des Spiels hat noch leicht gewackelt. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich während den Ladezeiten extreme FPS Einstürze habe. Beim spielen läuft aber alles mit konstanten FPS, wegen V-Sync.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. Juni 2017)

Könnte eine Software in Hintergrund sein. Einfach mal alles deaktivieren, was du für DR nicht brauchst und dann testen.


----------

